
New PayPal scam to trick people into future pre-approved payments - ck2
https://www.facebook.com/PayPalUSA/posts/10152057577559573
======
ck2
You might be very surprised to see what you have pre-authorized to pull funds
from your account.

Log in to your paypal and then look here

    
    
        Profile > My money > My preapproved payments > Update
    

[https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_manage-
paylist](https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_manage-paylist)

I was startled to see I had some that I had no recollection of authorizing.

------
zengr
This is a catchy title, its not a scam. Title should be updated.

------
glimmung
How is this a scam?

~~~
fallinghawks
Not so much a scam as a vulnerability. I found I had "authorized" Zappos some
2 years ago. In the Zappos purchase process, there is no obvious indication
you are authorizing _pre-approved, charge me without my authorization_
payments. No other retailer with whom I have used Paypal has done this. (I'm
no Imelda Marcos, why should this need to be?)

This makes it possible for an unprincipled employee to embezzle.

The other part that makes this feel sketchy is that it's buried in an
unintuitive place on the Paypal page.

~~~
glimmung
I think "scam" is a bit strong then - that implies intentional deception.

More to the point, these sorts of pre-authorised and/or recurring transactions
are also an issue with credit cards - it's not particular to Paypal by any
means, and it's publicised and policed at least as badly with credit cards as
with Paypal.

